# 01.5 Passat with P300 code multiple misfires , Help!



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

Just going nuts.I Replaced wires and plugs a month ago. All was well just a basis tune-up. Then a couple of weeks ago this started. The car started missing. I checked plugs , Autolite double platiniums, they looked good. I replaced 2 suspected wires even though they were new. I replaced the coil pack !, This morning I installed a fresh set of NGK standard plugs gapped them at 041. same. The car idles and feels great in park, powerful. Once in gear it misfires and once I drive it , it back fires as well and the check engine light starts flashing. Once I park the car again the idle straightens out, and the light goes out! Please help!!!!!!!!!! 
Also , I have a small black wire cut at the the MAF Connector , is this correct ???? Just noticed this 


_Modified by bobby97jettaglx at 4:44 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P300 code multiple misfires , Help! (bobby97jettaglx)*

Can you post pictures.
Have you checked your coil pack?


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P300 code multiple misfires , Help! (afawal)*

yes, replaced


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P300 code multiple misfires , Help! (bobby97jettaglx)*

Hey, broke down and installed OEM wires, problem solved !!!!!!!!!!!!
Lesson learned don't buy knock-offs from ebay ...........


----------

